# Other Drought related



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have had a major large fish die-off in our spring fed pond....a perfect storm so to speak.....early this spring we had a invasion of pond scum(filamentous algae) which quickly covered a substantial portion of the surface....then weeks of no rain and extreme temperatures caused a portion of the algae to die-off which in turn depleted the oxygen levels in the pond and stressed the largest of the fish species. Just the largest of the fish have died. We are catch and release only on the mature fish so over a period of 15 years we have very large species....largemouth approaching 10 pounds....bluegills over 2 pounds...large crappie over 3 pounds and some grass carp that were over 40 pounds(sterile variety). Just the largest of fish have perished and its a sickening sight. It has rained everyday now for a week but it was too late....the fish die-off began three to four days ago. I really hate it for the kids that we would let come and fish on occasion...even the youngest and inexperienced could come and catch large fish here so that would make some of the younger kids feel special and give them a sense of pride. I am going to hate to inform the folks of the disaster that has taken place. This has been a very trying summer all the way around.

Regards, Mike


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Never had that happen. But last years drought wiped ours out. Our 20 acre lake is finally full again. This weeks last rain put about 3-4 ft in it. Its overflow full. I opened up the screw gate to let some out, don't need a blowout i am ready to restock it, and hope it doesn't go dry again.
Thats good to let them kids get out there and enjoy it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike,
I hate that you lost the big fish. It takes years to get the balance of pond or lake where you want it.
I have two ponds, one is a dug out for cows. When we had the drought a few years ago it killed the larger fish. They littered the bottom of the small pond. Strange that a grown man can get so much pleasure out of feeding fish every evening and watching them boil the surface.

The other pond has a dam and is 20 feet at the deepest point. We, like you, allow our friends with kids to fish. It has a lot of large bass and bream. One youngster caught an 11 lb bass. (Probably one of the original Florida fry put in there 11 years ago)
It would be about more than I could stomach of the deep pond had a fish kill.

Maybe a few of the large ones made it. The smaller fish still have some good genes and will carry on.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I also had a major die-off of large fish. Seems that the bottom of the standpipe rusted out and we lost all of the water and fish over 2 days. It was 9 acres. Waiting on the family that rents the house, to go on vacation so I can fix it. Will have to dig it up completely. Road goes over dam and is the only way in.


----------

